# Duel of the Quotes!



## Strongblade (Jul 9, 2001)

Alright, Posterboy... Time to shake up yer brain cells and put your Trivia Knowledge into high gear. Lets embarrass Jeopardy Champions with the amount of pointless movie and television quotes we can spit out at each other...

Lets start off easy...

Name the Movie these quotes are from:

1. *"Hey bub, I'm not finished with you yet."*


2. *"... cats and dogs, living together... Mass Hysteria!!"* 


3. *"Because the needs of the many..." 

"outweigh the needs of the few..."

"or the one."*


Alright. One is rather tough...


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

1. dunno

2. The movie Cats and Dogs ?

3. Star Trek, the Wrath of Khan


----------



## Alesh (Dec 10, 2001)

1. X-Men
2. No freakin clue
3. Star Trek II


----------



## Alesh (Dec 10, 2001)

Here's some more:

1. "... on the outside I was as straight as an arrow, I had to come here to become a crook"

2. "Anyways, to make a long story short, is a phrase who's origins are complicated and rambling"

3. "In order to talk to an equal an Irish-man is forced to talk to God"


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

1. The Shawshank Redemption

2. Seinfeld ?

3. Father Ted ?

[ June 04, 2003, 07:04 PM: Message edited by: macspectrum ]


----------



## Alesh (Dec 10, 2001)

I suppose I should note that my quotes above span TV and Movies.


----------



## Alesh (Dec 10, 2001)

macspectrum:

#2 and #3... nope!

What's Father Ted?


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

You haven't seen Father Ted??? It's what British TV used to be capable of. Here's the official site but there's better info here....

Irish priests cussing and canoodling. The scene with them lost in the lingerie dept was priceless.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Easy, easy, easy. Is this the warm-up?  

1) X-men (Wolverine to Sabertooth)
2) Ghostbusters (Bill Murray)
3) Star Trek 2 - the Wrath of Khan (Spock to Kirk)

I have a couple of dandies myself:

1) "Don't touch that please, your primitive intellect wouldn't understand things with alloys and compositions and things with ... molecular structures."

2) F-R-A-G-I-L-E... hmm, must be Italian.

3) "I know they were just kids...but man, we beat the f*** out of them!"

and the bonus:

4) Albert: I want a palimony agreement and I want one now.
Armand: Well I don't have a palimony agreement on me right now. Is tomorrow all right?
Albert: Don't use that tone to me.
Armand: What tone?
Albert: That sarcastic contemptuous tone. That means you know everything because you're a man, and I know nothing because I'm a woman.
Armand: You're not a woman.
Albert: Oh, you bastard!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Mannyp, " F-R-A-G-I-L-E... hmm, must be Italian" is from a Christmas Story, when Ralph's dad opens up the prize he won.........a lamp in the shape of a woman's leg.


----------



## Alesh (Dec 10, 2001)

mannyp is #1 from Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

"Home again home again jiggety jig"









Where, who??  

••••••
Perhaps we need some rules as it's confusing
Suggestion
One quote per post , person who gets it posts the next???


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

#1 is not from Willy Wonka... it is a cult movie, but not really a kid's movie though.









Doc G. has #2 correct -- one of my favorite X-mas movies from my childhood.


----------



## Alesh (Dec 10, 2001)

mannyp #1 Tron ?

Damnit... It's so familiar.. I just can't place it... it's really bugging me... I swear it was from Willy Wonka... damnit.


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

Alesh I think your second quote is Grandpa Simpson.


----------



## Alesh (Dec 10, 2001)

Right on Cynical Critic! That was one of Grandpa's golden moments.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Sorry. #1 is not Tron. It's a little newer than that one. (90's)


----------



## Alesh (Dec 10, 2001)

"Damn you! Damn you! You blew it up! You bastards!"


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Manny P.
#1 Army of Darkness

#4 The Birdcage
 

Now
"Home again home again jiggety jig"?? 

From a main stream movie on lot's of Mac heads top 10


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Alesh
Planet of the Apes??


----------



## Alesh (Dec 10, 2001)

Well, duh, macdoc. I was more trying to direct some frustration (at not being able to figure out the quote) towards mannyp in a humourous fashion.. using a quote


----------



## Alesh (Dec 10, 2001)

THANK YOU MACDOC.... Army of Darkness... thats it.... man that movie was hilarious...

"Klatu, Veratu, Nichtmblmblmblm.. there... I said it... I'm going now."


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

So you like sci fi - ......c'mon jiggety jig .....


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Lord of the Rings ?


----------



## Alesh (Dec 10, 2001)

Dude, macdoc, I have no clue what you talkin' 'bout....
but whatever it is your smokin, pass some down here.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

*MannyP put forth:
"Don't touch that please, your primitive intellect wouldn't understand things with alloys and compositions and things with ... molecular structures."
*

Army of Darkness? I am not sure, but it fits. I haven't seem the movie lately.

--PB


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Hmmm...

Home again home again jiggety jig?

I suspect that I might not have seen this movie. Or I could be wrong so I'll wager a guess... Finding Nemo?  


*I did a little Google query after thinking about it and apparently it's a book about Dog stories.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

The answers to my earlier quiz are:

1) The Army of Darkness
2) A Christmas Story
3) Dogma (one my favorite Kevin Smith movies)
4) The Birdcage

and another mind-twister for those interested:

"Do you know where harvard is man?"
"it's near boston"
"No it's a whole different world filled with guys who row boats and eat ivy."

and

"I am not a gun."


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

"Jiggety jig" line
From Blade Runner the apartment of the designer of the androids. The designer has flawed toys that he collects. One of the toy soldiers ( Nutcracker type soldier) marches out to greet the designer when he comes home.
"Home again home again jiggety jig".... 
the toy soldier about 2' high cites then marches back inside.....smacking into the door jamb on the way. There are a lot of small details in Blade Runner that speak to the story. This was one of them.
The pic below is not the soldier that does the jiggety jig line but it's a clip in the designers apartment. There was only one small reference to the line on Google and it was oblique. See you need to WATCH the movies y'all.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Oye!
Talk about obscure quote.

C'mon now david. at least use a quote that is somehow relevant and a little bit known to the film

i ask the judges for a ruling on an unfair question.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Doh!!! And I just bought the Director's cut 6 months ago.

What makes matters worse, is Blade Runner was one the first movies "First Choice" (move channel) played -- all day long. Over and over when they first launched nation-wide.

I watched it like 4 times in a row. Of course, that was a long time ago.


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

Dammit, serves me right for not reading the whole thread, I knew the "jiggety jig"was the little guy in Blade runner, I just took too long to reply.

Ok here's a few


1. Mike broke the Hubble! Mike Broke the Hubble!"

2. "Now you motivate me"

3. "Damb! Were in a tight spot!"


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Michael I think Dibenga answered your question and it's not that obscure especially on such a high profile movie - I've seen it countless times as Manny has.  
••

Dibenga
Gypsy 3k for Hubble
O Brother where art Thou for tight spot

but I haven't a clue on "motivate me"  

•••••
Try this one

" and this year's winner of the Pan-Pacific is...."


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I LOVE MST3K!!!!!!!!!!!!

(Mitchell!) heart-stopping, (Mitchell) Veins clogging... MITCHELL!









Unfortunately I've never actually "watched" the show on TV... we could only see MST3K by buying the VHS collection. We're going to eventually upgrade to the DVD collection sometime.

Torgo!


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

Manny, the show is just as hilarious.. I never saw it when it was on TV just on rented VHS. There are soo many episodes someting like 13 seasons out there. I may start collecting those DVD's once I am done collecting the MASH and Red Dwarf Episodes.

The host 'Mike' changes actors a couple times but both guys are just as funny...

So back to the duel

1. MST3K CORRECT!!

2. "Now you motivate me" --- anyone??

3. Oh Brother where art Thou CORRECT!!!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

"Now you motivate me" Jackie Chan???

••••
Anyone on the "Pan-Pacific"

Here's a hint and another quote

" the hill's are alive with the...."
and this particular quote is NOT from Sound of Music film


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Would that be the Griswald's European Vacation?

I know you said it's not the Sound of Music, but that's the only movie I can think of that had that phrase...


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Griswld
Nope and the hints for both quotes are there  
Think trilogy


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I'm at a loss... however, the quote hasn't been given in it's entirety.


----------



## coyote (Jul 7, 2002)

"But this one goes to eleven."

"Evil! Pure and simple from the eighth dimension!"


----------



## Strongblade (Jul 9, 2001)

Okay... this thread exploded... Wow.

My original post was answered correct (all 3) by mannyp. He even got the characters correct.

I guess we all are potential Jeopardy Champions in Movie & TV quotes.

Some very clever, obscure and tricky ones...


----------



## Strongblade (Jul 9, 2001)

coyote quoted:


> *"Evil! Pure and simple from the eighth dimension!"*


Buckaroo Banzai - Across the Eighth Dimension

Another cult classic.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

"But this one goes to eleven." -- Spinal Tap?


----------



## Strongblade (Jul 9, 2001)

And now for something a little different:

Unusual Things in movies:

What movie had:

1. A Lok-Nar


2. An Interociter (note: the original movie reference)


3. "Sanctuary" (clue: A place, not an item)


4. The Orgasmatron


5. The Mathmos


Good luck. You have 20 minutes. Please no looking at your neighbour's sheets for answers and cheaters will be pummelled with insidious trivial references.


----------



## Alesh (Dec 10, 2001)

3. The "Sanctuary" was in Highlander: End Game


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

1. A Lok-Nar -- Tenchi Muyo? Been a little out of Japanamation so...
2. An Interociter -- This Island Earth
3. "Sanctuary" -- The Hunchback of Notre Dame?
4. The Orgasmatron -- Orgasmo (either that, or a Motorhead song  )
5. The Mathmos -- don't know.


----------



## Strongblade (Jul 9, 2001)

Alesh commented:



> *3. The "Sanctuary" was in Highlander: End Game*


I can't say, because I never saw it.

but I was not referring to that movie. However, the Highlander series & films do refer to "Holy Ground" and not "Sanctuary".

Note: The quotes around the word are technically another clue in that one.


----------



## Strongblade (Jul 9, 2001)

mannyp hazard a few guesses:



> *1. A Lok-Nar -- Tenchi Muyo? Been a little out of Japanamation so...
> 2. An Interociter -- This Island Earth
> 3. "Sanctuary" -- The Hunchback of Notre Dame?
> 4. The Orgasmatron -- Orgasmo (either that, or a Motorhead song )
> 5. The Mathmos -- don't know.*


#2 is right.

Each of these are indeed from movies. Tenchi Muyo is not a movie so much as a series of OAVs and movies but no, it's not the answer to #1.

However, #1 *IS* animated...


----------



## coyote (Jul 7, 2002)

Spinal Tap and Buckaroo are both correct.

How about this. "...when some wild-eye eight foot tall maniac taps the back of your favourite head up against a bar room wall and looks you crooked in the eye and asks you if you've paid you dues..."


----------



## Strongblade (Jul 9, 2001)

coyote offered:


> *How about this. "...when some wild-eye eight foot tall maniac taps the back of your favourite head up against a bar room wall and looks you crooked in the eye and asks you if you've paid you dues..."*


Oh hot DAMN... I love that movie. one of my personal favourites!

*Big Trouble In Little China* 

"It's all in the reflexes."

Heh


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

*Lok-Nar* i think is from *Heavy Metal*

*Sanctuary* is from *Logan's Run*

*Orgasmatron* is from Woody Allen's *Sleeper*


----------



## Alesh (Dec 10, 2001)

Well, I know about the references to Holy Ground in Highlander. But in End Game there was something called the "Sanctuary" where immortals were "stored" so that no immortal could become THE ONE.


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

This is a great thread!

I got some for you guys, let's see who can get them first (I watch alot of obscure flicks)!

"You get me in a vendetta kind of mood, you tell the angels in heaven you never seen evil so singularly personified as you did in the face of the man who killed you."
--------------------------------------------
"I only slept with her cause I'm in love with you"
--------------------------------------------
"I am not to be common. I am a creature like no other"

Let's see if anybody gets these


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

Sory MacDoc...



> "Now you motivate me" Jackie Chan???
> 
> ••••


But you are on to something if you are thinking 'fighter'

I think that just gives it away
_F


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Jeez, even more Quotes. I don't have time to keep up!









"You get me in a vendetta kind of mood, you tell the angels in heaven you never seen evil so singularly personified as you did in the face of the man who killed you."

True Romance! This is obscure?  QT is one of my favorite Director/Writer/Wannabe Actor guys.

"I only slept with her cause I'm in love with you" -- I think this is "Rules of Attraction" but I only saw it once so I could be wrong.

"I am not to be common. I am a creature like no other" -- don't know.


----------



## Strongblade (Jul 9, 2001)

macspectrum hat-tricked with:



> *Lok-Nar i think is from Heavy Metal
> 
> Sanctuary is from Logan's Run
> 
> Orgasmatron is from Woody Allen's Sleeper*


Indeed, all three are correct. Although i'll give props to Alesh for even trying to watch the abysmal mess which is the later Highlander movies ("There should have only been ONE!")

*Lok-Nar* is the Green sentient (?) orb in the animated Heavy Metal. It only seems to be named in the portion called "Den". The rest of the shorts rarely had it named (although a banner with the spelling of the the name appears in the "Harry Canyon" portion).

*The Interociter* is indeed the device in "This Island Earth" (although they had a "joke" version in MST3K, I was looking for the title of the movie they spoofed in it)

*"Sanctuary"* was indeed the name of a place in Logan's Run. The quotes were an attempt to define that the computer would refer to it like an object.

*The Orgasmitron* in Woody Allen's Sleeper was a human-sized tube and was more of a substitute for sex and intamacy. Sleeper is just a funny all-round movie with alot of social commentary about where our society appears to be heading...

*The Mathmos* No one got this one, but it was from the cheesy but fun Barbarella.


----------



## coyote (Jul 7, 2002)

Good Strongblade. Big Trouble is correct. 

"I am Godzilla. You are Japan!"


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Good thread hard to keep up.

The "Pan-Pacific" quote is from the Red Curtain Trilogy - "Strictly Ballroom" where the evil villain of piece announces the winner of the Pan-Pacific Ballroom dancing competition.

and the clue quote of "The hills are alive........" is from the companion in the Trilogy "Moulin Rouge" where the Sound of Music theme is woven into the movie in several spots along with a bjillion other music clips.

The third in the Trilogy is "Romeo and Juliet" set in LA with street gangs.

ALL three worth watching.

onward.....
Posterboy

1. Salton Sea ...have to watch that.
4. Donnie Darko - took some chasing - never heard of it









3. The Big Lebowski

2 Memento - nevr di like that movie should have figured it out


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Here's three, should be easy, who and where?

1. "Which way did he crazy Ivan?"

2. " The bomb is in play. I repeat, the bomb is in play"

3. "I had a farm in Africa"


----------



## coyote (Jul 7, 2002)

Macdoc - 1. Hunt for Red October

1. "There's nothing like a nice piece of hickory."

2. "Oh sure, you can set yourself into a bonfire and we'll break out the marshmellows and the weinies."

3. "You couldn't take care of a wet dream."

Hint: All of these are the same actor.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Hmmmm they certainly came from the same guy and two of them echoed but the middle one was the clue.
Clint Eastwood - The Dead Pool which I haven't seen.

The others
Blood Work 
I'm pretty sure he's dissing the detective in the police station for "wet dream".

Maybe Space Cowboys for "nice piece of hickory" but that could have been Blood Work too.

••••••
Coyote you got the hardest one of my last set - one of the others shares something with Red October and the remaining one should be a piece of cake as it's the first line of a very famous film


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Hey, Macdoc is cheating! He's doing research! No fair!

Why did you not like Memento? I thought it was fantastic, a very original story and concept, and Guy Pearce was great too.

Donnie Darko is just plain wierd. It is well worth the rental fee.

--PB


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Here's three, should be easy, who and where?
1. "Which way did he crazy Ivan?" - Hunt for Red October, Alec Baldwin (Ryan) asking the capt. of the Dallas sub, which way did Red October turn during the crazy Ivan. "Why?" "Cause he always goes to starboard in the bottom half of the hour" - which Ryan actually lied about but got lucky.....


2. " The bomb is in play. I repeat, the bomb is in play" - The Sum of All Fears (just came on Rogers cable movies) Ryan, played by Ben Affleck, on his cell phone to Morgan Freeman who is at a football game in Baltimore and they are able to whisk the U.S. Pres. away just in time to avoid becoming a "fritter."


3. "I had a farm in Africa *at the foot of the Ngong Hills"* - Meryl Streep voice over at the beginning of the film "Out of Africa"


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Very good - thought you might not play after "jiggety, jig"  
••
Memento just didn't turn my crank, neither did Inside John Malkovic for similar reasons.. IMHO too much artifice for it's own sake.

•••
The trick with quotes is to be just outside the research  The Clint Eastwood series for example was fun as two of three had no Google reference


----------



## coyote (Jul 7, 2002)

Clint is the right actor, but Space Cowboys and Bloodwork are not the right movies. Keep trying. 
"You can set yourself into a bonfire..." is from The Dead Pool.


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

manny

Very good! Alot of people that I know have never even heard of Ture Romance, let alone seen it! QT Is also a favorite of mine.

You got the first two alright, the third one is from Very Bad THings


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Here's some classic (easy) TV quotes for those who were kids in the 80's:

- Don't make me angry. You wouldn't like me when I'm angry.

- Jinkies!

- And I'll form the head.

- I have the power!

- It's the mask of Omens!


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Try these on for size:

1) 
"Excuse me. I don't mean to impose, but I am the Ocean"

2)
She Says: "What's the last thing that you do remember?" 
He Says: "My wife..." 
She Says: "That's sweet." 
He Says: "...dying." 

3)
"Nihilists! F*** me. I mean, say what you like about the tenets of National Socialism, Dude, at least it's an ethos."

4)
"First of all, Papa Smurf didn't create Smurfette. Gargamel did. She was sent in as Gargamel's evil spy with the intention of destroying the Smurf village, but the overwhelming goodness of the Smurf way of life transformed her. And as for the whole gang-bang scenario, it just couldn't happen. Smurfs are asexual. They don't even have reproductive organs under those little white pants. That's what's so illogical, you know, about being a Smurf. What's the point of living if you don't have a dick?" 

I'll be back later to check on you.

--PB


----------



## Strongblade (Jul 9, 2001)

ehMax put forth...


> *Here's some classic (easy) TV quotes for those who were kids in the 80's:
> 
> - Don't make me angry. You wouldn't like me when I'm angry.
> 
> ...


1. The Hulk (Live Action with Lou Ferrigno as the Hulk

2. Scooby Doo. Velma's usual quote of surprise.

3. Voltron (I think)

4. He-Man

5. ThunderCats (although it was "The Sword of Omens", wasn't it?)

Dear Lord... I actually remember so much of this stuff. Kill me now...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Here we are
Back with you again.
Yes, by gum, and yes by golly,
_____, ______, and dear old ______ .
Here we are again. Here we are again."

Fill in the blanks for the name of the TV show. At one time, this TV show could boast that they had an audience rating of 72% of the national viewers, a record that has stood the test of time.


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

I don't know that last one, but kudos to anyone who can get this TV quote. It's a Monday night show. 

(Singing) "A-B-C-D-E-E-E..."


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*1. The Hulk (Live Action with Lou Ferrigno as the Hulk
2. Scooby Doo. Velma's usual quote of surprise.
3. Voltron (I think)
4. He-Man
5. ThunderCats (although it was "The Sword of Omens", wasn't it?)
* 

I'll give you 5 out of 5. My mistake, I was thinking of the Hercules cartoon *Mask of Vulcan* 

























* "nothing can harm him when he wears the MASK OF VULCAN!" *


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

Macdoc the film is _Being John Malkovich_ - not "Inside John Malkovich." I thought it was a quirky and fun movie. What did you think of _Adaptation_?

Dammit PB I wanted to use a Big Lebowski quote. Oh well. Here are a few others I came up with:

1) "Sir, I have a cunning plan. . ." (hint: TV series)
2) "In jail he'll be the pie."
3) "Die Tasche. Die Tasche. Die Tasche!" 
4) "I've been swimming in raw sewage - and I love it!"
5) "... and then that no talent ass clown became famous and started winning Grammies."


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Ah sorry yes Being.........I skipped Adaption for the same reason not my genre.
•••
I'm still chewing on Clint Eastwood quotes - I'm frustrated because the seen the movies the two unsolved quotes come from and can't recall. The hickory bit I've seen recently  

I'm sure he whacks somebody with a cane or hockey stick or some such instead of shooting the guy.
"Line of Fire" maybe - nope Pale Rider - hmmmm didn't think it was that far back.

Still can't ge the last one

 .......uncle


----------



## coyote (Jul 7, 2002)

Die Tasche. Manny or Lola? One of my favourite foreign films. Run Lola Run. 

Macdoc, Pale Rider was the film with the hickory axe handle fight scene. So, you've given up on the last one? Heartbreak Ridge.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

"swimming in raw sewage" - Naked Gun 2 1/2

Jay and Silent Bob but it's "in PRISON, he'll be the pie"

"that no talent ass clown" - Office Space

cunning plan - Black Adder??


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

Excellent MacDoc! Even when I made a quoting boo-boo. It's been too long since I've seen Jay & Silent Bob.

Even Black Adder is correct.

As for Run Lola Run (Lola Rennt), the quote is said by Lola, Manni and the bum - all one after the other. There might be more repetition of "die Tasche" actually.


----------



## coyote (Jul 7, 2002)

"If it's all the same to you I'll drive that tanker."

No one for, "I am Godzilla! You are Japan!"?


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

coyote, the first one is Mad Max: The Road Warrior, and I just watched the second one, but I will be damned if i can remember the movie.

--PB


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Wow I've joined this thread late... lol









Best quote I've ever heard:
"Do not meddle in the affairs of dragons, for you are crunchy and taste good with ketchup."

As for everyone knowing all these quote  I'm impressed... I knew *holds 2 fingers up*...

Or who can tell me where "B. E. A. U. Tee ful" is from?


----------



## Strongblade (Jul 9, 2001)

Chealion asked:


> *Or who can tell me where "B. E. A. U. Tee ful" is from?*


Bruce Almighty.

Surprisingly good movie.

Jim Carrey is in top form on this one.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Knew it would be too easy, yes Bruce Almighty was surprisingly a VERY good movie. Nice job Strongblade!!!


----------



## Alesh (Dec 10, 2001)

Chealion where is "Do not meddle in the affairs of dragons, for you are crunchy and taste good with ketchup." from?

I thought that one was quite funny


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Dragons - something from LOTR??
•••••
Here's one from a good scene in a good movie.

"The frost, sometimes it makes the blade stick"


----------



## Alesh (Dec 10, 2001)

Gladiator!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yep just watched it today. Good movie.


----------



## Alesh (Dec 10, 2001)

Great movie. Today was the first time you saw it macdoc? If so, I think thats a crime.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

The dragon quote, was made by someone down in California who sent it into Jones Soda, where they placed it on their bottles, and I adopted it. Its based on one of the things Gandalf says in the first book of LOTR. If I remember right, its as follows: "Do not meddle in the affairs of wizards for they are *can't remember* and swift to anger."

Something along those lines... I'll see if I can go find it though.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

No I've seen Gladiator several times and own the DVD but it was a first for my friend who watched it with me,
I think Crowe is a terrific actor - in the vein of Alistair Sims he truly becomes the role.
The vast difference between his role in Gladiator and The Insider was startling and he played both wonderfully - little subtle facial expressions worked in both movies.
A Beautiful Mind was outstanding.  

Keep em comin' Russ....and for that matter Ridley Scott too  

•••
That dragon quote is all over the web and impossible to pin down for me


----------



## coyote (Jul 7, 2002)

Here's a little passage...

I think it was, "Blessed are the cheesemakers."
What's so special about the cheesemakers?
Well, obviously, it's not meant to be taken literally. It refers to any manufacturers of dairy products.

and from the same film....

"I have a very gweat fwiend in Wome called Biggus Dickus."


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Life of Brian....sounds like Monty Python - never could get engaged with that whole genre.
••
Here's a couple
"The next 45 minutes we own this place gentlemen"

"I'm going to teach you and your friends about pain""


----------



## jfpoole (Sep 26, 2002)

Chealion,

You'll probably appreciate this t-shirt:

<blockquote>When you find yourself in the company of a halfling and an ill-tempered Dragon, remember, you do not have to outrun the Dragon...

...you just have to outrun the halfling.</blockquote>


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

jfpoole, ha ha, that's hilarious! Thanks!


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

Macdoc, isn't the "45 min" quote from the ITALIAN JOB? I haven't seen the film but I recall that quote from the trailers.

As for the "pain" quote, it sounds very familiar. Hmmm... Perhaps the quote from a Lacanian theorist?


----------



## Strongblade (Jul 9, 2001)

"Geezus Doc, you just disintegrated Einstein!"

Which movie is that line from?


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Back to the Future. Part II I believe to more specific as to which part of the trilogy.


----------



## coyote (Jul 7, 2002)

"Come out to the coast; we'll get together; have a few laughs."


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yes the Italian Job is correct and the other SHOULD sound familiar 

•••
Einstein sounds like it's from "Back to the Future"


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

> "Come out to the coast; we'll get together; have a few laughs."


That would be *Die Hard* , I believe Bruce is holding a lighter in his hands and he is lying in a Air Duct while he is saying the line....


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Here's a few quotes from my favourite sci-fi TV series:

1. "No boom today. Boom tomorrow. There's always a boom tomorrow."

2. "If you go to Z'ha'dum, you will die." 

3. "After two years we still don't know what Ambassador Kosh looks like inside his encounter suit."

What TV series and what character on that series said that quote?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

B-5


----------



## Strongblade (Jul 9, 2001)

Hmmm... Babylon 5 TV series.

1. Said by Ivanova.

2. Stated by Ambassador Kosh (among others later)

3. I think that was said by Garabaldi, but i can't recall.

My quote (about Einstein) was from back to the Future, (Part 1)


----------



## Strongblade (Jul 9, 2001)

Also a quote from Babylon 5:

"It's the... Egyptian God of Frustration"

(Who said it to whom about what animated character)

If you know B5, you'll get this...


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Well, I can't remeber that quote in B5, but when you mentioned it's about an animated character, it would have to be Garibaldi talking about, I think, Daffy Duck? I know Garibaldi has a conversation with someone about some Bugs Bunny cartoon character. Can't remember who he has the conversation with, whether it's G'Kar, Delenn, or Lennier.


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

Just curious who here owns the DVDs for seasons 1 & 2 of Babylon 5? Or maybe I should ask who would like to own them?


----------



## Strongblade (Jul 9, 2001)

Kosh mused:


> *Well, I can't remeber that quote in B5, but when you mentioned it's about an animated character, it would have to be Garibaldi talking about, I think, Daffy Duck? I know Garibaldi has a conversation with someone about some Bugs Bunny cartoon character. Can't remember who he has the conversation with, whether it's G'Kar, Delenn, or Lennier.*


Close.

It was actually Zack to G'Kar about Daffy Duck. At the time, garabaldi had gone missing and G'Kar had decided he would launch his own investigation into his disappearance. He was looking in Garabaldi's quarters for something to begin the investigation and asked about the giant poster of Duck Dodgers over Garabaldi's bed...

Just the exhasperated "explanation" from Zack was so damn funny...


----------

